# Happy 1st birthday Lolly. A big girl now!!



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Well Lolly is 1 year old today! Unfortunately it hasn't been a very special day for her as I had to work but she did get extra long walks yesterday and we gave her her presents this afternoon which she loved  Here's some pics of her enjoying her new toys.



























This is Lolly's favourite place to snooze. It must be the most expensive dog bed ever!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWW!!!! Happy Birthday Lolly!! not only the most expensive....but also the biggest and prettiest dog bed ever! lol....so cute.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lovely Lolly  

Love that love/snuggle chair, sorry I mean Lolly's new dog bed lol ..... xxx


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy birthday Lolly from your little brother Frisbee x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy birthday little cutie x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Happy birthday Lolly! 

I love her special bed...lucky Lolly!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Lolly!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Lolly  Love the chair! Very pretty  No wonder Lolly likes to sleep there  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Lolly - love the photos  x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It really is poo birthday week.... Happy birthday lovely Lolly


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Brithday Lolly!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lolly. And Charlie mucked up today too, on your birthday and all !!!!

arty2: :birthday: arty: :birthday:


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Happy birthday ! xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lolly! What a beautiful girl she is!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lolly!! X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:bday::bday::bday:arty2::first:arty::bday::bday: Happy 1st Birthday Lolly! 

Big hugs and licks from Obi and I. xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lolly!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:best_wishes:arty::bday:arty2:
Happy Birthday Lovely Lolly :hug:


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

:bday: Lolly....1yrs old already!! And looking soo grown up bless her.xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Lolly arty:


----------

